# beware - B and Q scam



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A "heads up" for those of you who may be regular B&Q customers. Over
the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.
Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.
Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you. Here's how the
scam works:



Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car
as you are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start wiping
your windshield with a rag and Mr Sheen with their breasts almost falling
out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When you thank
them and offer them a tip, they say "No" and instead ask you for a ride to
another B&Q store.



If you agree, they get in the back seat. On the way, they start having
sex with each other. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and
performs oral sex on you, while the other one steals your wallet.



I had my wallet stolen Dec 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th,
17th,20th, & 24th. Also Jan 1st, 3rd, twice on the 7th, three times
yesterday and very likely again this upcoming weekend. So please be careful and warn others.


Now how many of you didnt read what forum this was in and thought i was serious

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which branch of B & Q was that then Phill?

Just curious!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's odd - I got stung by the same scam every day last week


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

It actually started here in Spain and has now as I suggested at the time migrated across the Channel. I ran out of wallets and had to go to a street market to buy some more :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Ian


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

What if I leave my wallet at home - can I get away with it?

.....just once maybe, I wouldn't insist on a repeat.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Having recently read 'Go Motorhoming' I finally see why you should always carry a 'fake' wallet. This scam has happened to me daily for the last 6 months and I've lost nothing.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Which branch of B & Q was that then Phill?
> 
> Just curious!!!!!


Caste vale sutton coldfield but they were a bit rough.

phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Which branch of B & Q was that then Phill?
> ...


At my age who's choosy!! How do I get there? :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Dream on guys


----------

